# Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig betreiben ?



## Dapatrick (7. Januar 2014)

*Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig betreiben ?*

Hi Community !

Meine Frage bezieht sich über meine Soundkarte bzw. die Möglichkeit, Lautsprecher(PHILIPS 2.1) und mein Stereo Headset (Razer) über den  einen  Ausgang der Soundkarte zu betrieben.

Ich benutze das Headset zu 80% ,  da ich diverse Taktik-Shooter Spiele und die volle Leistung der Soundkarte und des Headset ausschöpfen möchte, will  ich keine Lösung anwenden die mich beim Spielen einschränkt.

Den Onboard Sound hab ich im BIOS ausgestellt !
Auf meinem Gehäuse wäre eine Nutzung des  Frontpanels möglich, jedoch ist diese seit Deaktivierung des Onboard Sounds auch deaktiviert !

Meine Frage ist jetzt , gibt es eine Möglichkeit beide Endgeräte über die Soundkarte zu betreiben ?? Eventuell mit Adapter die mir den 3.5mm Klinkenanschluss in 2 teilt ??
Oder soll ich die Soundkarte mit dem Frontpanel verbinden ? 
PS.: Hatte früher die Lautsprecher über Onboard laufen da es aber nach einiger Zeit Probleme mit der abwechselnden Ausgabe des Sounds gab und oft eine Neustart des Systems notwendig war um von Lautsprechern zu Kopfhörer zu wechseln, habe ich den Onboard Sound deaktiviert !
PSS.:Meine Boxen haben einen Kopfhörerausgang . Kann ich die Boxen an die Soundkarte anschließen und die Kopfhörer an die Lautsprecher oder habe ich da einen herben Soundverlust zu erwarten ??

Mein System : 
i5-3750k
ASRock > Z77 Pro4
Creative Sound Blaster X-FI Xtreme Gamer 
Standard Philips 2.1 Boxen 
Razer Stereo Headset


Liebe Grüße Patrick


----------



## max310kc (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig betreiben ?*

kannst du machen, alternativ stecke einfach den frontpanelanschluss an die soundkarte.


----------



## Dapatrick (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig betreiben ?*

Ok danke für die rasche Antwort  ! 

Also habe ich keinen Verlust wenn ich die Lautsprecher praktisch zur  "Verlängerung" nutze ? Bekomme ich da die selbe Qualität als würde ich die Kopfhörer direkt an die Soundkarte anschließen ?

Liebe Grüße Patrick


----------



## Thallassa (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig betreiben ?*

Sorry, aber wieso probierst du es nicht einfach aus? Du hast das Zeugs bei dir rumliegen, du hast hast ein paar Ohren - wieso nicht also 5 Minuten das eine und das andere testen?
Kaum einer hier hat die gleiche Kombination wie du, weswegen unsere Antworten wertlos sind.
Denn im Normalfall sind solche KH-Anschlüsse an solch kleinen Kompaktanlagen ziemlich minderwertig, was durchaus zu einem Klangverlust führen kann.
Wenn dem nicht so ist, weil das auch modellabhängig ist, ist es nicht so.
Und es ist schnurzegal ob wir sagen, dass es einen / keinen Unterschied gibt, selbst ausprobieren wird dir selbst helfen, festzustellen, ob es denn nun einen Unterschied gibt oder nicht. Denn selbst wenn jemand anders einen Unterschied hört und du nicht, oder umgekehrt, kannst du drauf pfeifen und einfach das machen, was deinen Ohren am besten bekommt.


----------



## mist3r89 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig betreiben ?*

hallo zusammen ich habe eine ähnliche Frage

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wie ich den Headset / Kopfhörer+Micro benutzen kann für TS z.B und aber parallel die Ingame Musik Sound über die Lautsprecher??


----------



## Healrox (8. Januar 2014)

Na ich würde hier auch lieber erstmal dumm fragen, als mir beim ausprobieren meine Lautsprecher oder die Ohren zu schrotten.
So ganz ohne ist die Situation nämlich nicht.
Ich würde sagen 98% aller aktiven 
Lautsprechersysteme schalten die Speaker ab, sobald sie 
Kontakt in der Kopfhörerbuchse haben, und das mit gutem Grund.
Einfach ein Y-Kabel an den Lineout der Soundkarte zu klemmen kann auch doof sein. Entweder ist dann der Sound an den Boxen gut, aber im Headset zu leise, oder du drehst auf, was dazu führen kann, das aus den Lautsprechern nur noch Matsch rauskommt, weil denen das Eingangssignal zu laut ist.

Es gibt ein paar wenige Programme, die dafür sorgen, das das Audiosignal an mehreren Quellen ausgegeben wird, oder du schaust mal beim Thomann nach nem DJ-Mixer, wo du jeden Ausgang einzeln mit nem Poti aussteuern kannst. Kosten so 30 bis 50€.


----------



## Jeanboy (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig betreiben ?*



mist3r89 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen ich habe eine ähnliche Frage
> 
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wie ich den Headset / Kopfhörer+Micro benutzen kann für TS z.B und aber parallel die Ingame Musik Sound über die Lautsprecher??


 
Bei USB Headsets/2 Soundkarten würde es gehen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig betreiben ?*



> Na ich würde hier auch lieber erstmal dumm fragen, als mir beim ausprobieren meine Lautsprecher oder die Ohren zu schrotten.
> So ganz ohne ist die Situation nämlich nicht.


 Wenn jeder so denkt würde es keine Lösungen geben, und so schnell schrottet man nix. Bei gleicher Quelle würde es gehen wenn man Beides auf einen Anschluss legt, ansonsten würde die Masse der Karte umschalten


----------



## Dapatrick (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig betreiben ?*

Danke erstmal für die raschen Antworten !

Habe zurzeit wieder "nur" das Headset an der Soundkarte dran und die Boxen off!

Habe versucht die Soundkarte mit den Front Panel des Gehäuses zu verbinden , dies stellte sich für mich jedoch als "unlösbare" Aufgabe da !
Das Problem war, das der derzeitige Stecker des Front Panels am Motherboard so festsitzt und ich dank diversere Bauteile wie Netzteil ect. nicht gut genug an den Stecker rankomme um ihn zu lösen !
Die Möglichkeit würde natürlich bestehen diese Teile auszubauen, mir das jedoch zu Aufwendig ist da ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so der Profischrauber bin und Angst habe , Teile zu beschädigen und für mich der Aufwand zu hoch ist für das Ergebnis !

Nochmals Danke für die raschen Antworten 

Lg


----------



## Jeanboy (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig betreiben ?*

mit einer Zange versucht?


----------



## Dapatrick (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig betreiben ?*

ja habe ich ! da sich schon teilweise Beschädigungen am Stecker bemerkbar gemacht haben , habe ich diese Aktion ebenfalls abgebrochen !


----------



## Healrox (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig betreiben ?*

Ist der Anschluß am Frontpanel auch gesteckt oder direkt verlötet?


----------



## Dapatrick (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig betreiben ?*

Das habe ich leider nicht gesehen , wobei ich sagen muss das ich nichtmal weiß wo sich der Stecker am Frontpanel befindet!
(Habe den PC nicht selber zusammengebaut)

Kann natürlich sein das der Stecker am Motherboard geklebt sein könnte ( habe jedoch keine Löt/Kleberückstände gesehen )


----------



## Jeanboy (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig betreiben ?*

Welches Mainboard hast du? Welches Gehäuse?


----------



## Healrox (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig betreiben ?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn jeder so denkt würde es keine Lösungen geben, und so schnell schrottet man nix.


 
Freut mich, das viele hier über schier unbegrenzte monetäre Ressourcen verfügen um für die Anderen ihre Hardware zu riskieren 

Hat der Stecker nicht eine kleine Litze um einzurasten? Schau mal, ob du da nichts mit einem kleinen Schlitzschraubendreheher was weghebeln musst.


----------



## Dapatrick (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig betreiben ?*

Gehäuse: CoolMaster CM690II Lite +Window     
Motherboard: AsRock Z77 Pro 4

Mh Litze habe ich keine gesehen muss ich nochmal schauen !

Lg


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig betreiben ?*



Healrox schrieb:


> Freut mich, das viele hier über schier unbegrenzte monetäre Ressourcen verfügen um für die Anderen ihre Hardware zu riskieren
> 
> Hat der Stecker nicht eine kleine Litze um einzurasten? Schau mal, ob du da nichts mit einem kleinen Schlitzschraubendreheher was weghebeln musst.


 
Normal ist das doch kein DIng den Stecker vom Frontpanel Audio umzustecken, da kann doch mal sein das der nach ner weile etwas fester sitzt. Du tust ja so als ob wir ihm sagen er soll seine Hardware zerstören wenn er nen Stecker umstecken soll ^^


----------



## Healrox (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig betreiben ?*

Nee, das war ja nicht an ihn gerichtet. Is ja auch egal, wollen ja nicht trollen.

Gibt es schon was neues, an der Frontpanesteckerfront?
Hab bei mir auch nochmal nachgeschaut. Sollte echt einfach nach oben abzuziehen sein. Ohne Litze oder Nase. Versteh das nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig betreiben ?*

Fehler 35


----------



## Jeanboy (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig betreiben ?*



Dapatrick schrieb:


> Gehäuse: CoolMaster CM690II Lite +Window
> Motherboard: AsRock Z77 Pro 4
> 
> Mh Litze habe ich keine gesehen muss ich nochmal schauen !
> ...



Da ist es weder fest verlötet noch sonstwas.

Sollte eigentlich ganz leicht abgenommen werden können.
Kannst du mal ein Bild davon machen?

Da ist ja nichtmal was zum Einrasten 

http://picx.xfastest.com/elvis/MB/ASRock/H77-Pro4-MVP/11.jpg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig betreiben ?*



Healrox schrieb:


> Freut mich, das viele hier über schier unbegrenzte monetäre Ressourcen verfügen um für die Anderen ihre Hardware zu riskieren
> 
> Hat der Stecker nicht eine kleine Litze um einzurasten? Schau mal, ob du da nichts mit einem kleinen Schlitzschraubendreheher was weghebeln musst.



 War an der Aussage was falsch? Wenn keiner etwas probiert gibt es auch keine Lösungen. Mit Runenwerfen oder Kaffeesatz kommt man auch nicht weiter und eine Anleitung zum zerstören hatte ich auch nicht gegeben


----------

